# Mini Cooper S .Wheels



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Here is the first set of wheels that have been dropped of for a full refub and polish since i have become a member/traider here.
They are a set of BBS 2 piece split rims of a Mini Cooper S 17".
As you can see, not that bad.
But the outer rims are staring to corrode and many markings on the spokes.
These will be stripped down next week, and pictures in progress will be shown,
As they are now:-
























Thank you Tosh,(customer)


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Do split rims really start to corrode so soon? Whats the average life between restorations of a split rim?


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice looking wheel.

How old are they though?


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*wheels*



Brazo said:


> Do split rims really start to corrode so soon? Whats the average life between restorations of a split rim?


It must be the very poor quality of lacquer's they use these days. 
Not at all what they use to be,
When i worked for VW years ago 2000 ish. The 2 piece split rims of golf'sand polo's were coming in every week for warranty claims.

If they are looked after,and washed/ kept clean, they would stay good for a long time, But most people did not look after them.

This is compared to the split rims from 15-20 years ago, from the g60 vw models and e30 bmw's. Allot are still good now, 2k is not used any more,so softer paints and lacquer's are used.

Mark


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*wheels*

:thumb:


donnyboy said:


> Nice looking wheel. will be when i have finished, new colour(###### metalic, 2k lacquered) mirror polished rims, :thumb:
> 
> How old are they though?


??? not sure 3-4 years i think.
Mark


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Howdy all - sorry I haven't noticed this thread going up!

Not sure how old the wheels are, but they're probably about 2-3 yrs old from the condition. The problem with all 2-piece rims, is the corrosion between the lip and the face. Original OEM BBS wheels from Mini.

With the salt on the roads, etc I've seen worse wheels than this on eBay. Most just get a front spray with silver paint and lacquer, and people consider this to be refurbished. I've decided to get the lip mirror polished to, so a bit of metal polish every week will keep them clean.

I've also got my original wheels for winter use, so these are going to be summer only! I look forward to getting these on my car after they stop putting salt on the roads...

These wheels are 1700 with tyres from a dealer, picked them up on ebay for a whole lot less. Met with Mark a few weeks ago - really nice guy! Very good price to pay for a refurb from someone who values quality wheels and how they should look.

Thanks for putting these up Mark.

--Tosh


----------



## charliecroker (Oct 26, 2005)

ooh r90'S (as mini call'em) been after a set of them for ages...they really set the car off...well done finding them cheap tosh..looking forward to seeing them mirrored as well (fellow mini owner)


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

As you say Tosh the problem with split rims is the area between the lip and the face.............is there not a sealer or jointing compound you can put in there when assembling them...........a bit like gasket jointing so creating a seal between the lip and the face?

Bryan


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

blr123 said:


> As you say Tosh the problem with split rims is the area between the lip and the face.............is there not a sealer or jointing compound you can put in there when assembling them...........a bit like gasket jointing so creating a seal between the lip and the face?
> 
> Bryan


yeh there is, and mark does that properly too


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Hopefully it'll be a while before that starts to happen, and once a bit of sealant is in, there shouldn't be any corrosion between the face and rim... I'm even thinking of keeping one of those fold-up buckets in the back of the car to give the wheels a quick wash while I'm away from home!

The wheels are going to cost me a grand including the refurb and tyres, so I'm going to take care of this set!

I'll post a picture once they're on - the car has just had it's first service and I'm treating myself to the wheels I always wanted!

--Tosh


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Should look the dog's danglies when they're finished !!
What tyres have you gone for Tosh?

Dave


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*split rims*



blr123 said:


> As you say Tosh the problem with split rims is the area between the lip and the face.............is there not a sealer or jointing compound you can put in there when assembling them...........a bit like gasket jointing so creating a seal between the lip and the face?
> 
> Bryan


These split rims are different to the older BBS splits.
As the middle of these unbolt leaving the whole outer piece as 1, so these are not sealed together,
Sealant is only used to stop air leaking out, So no need to seal these wheels together.
As in the wheels pictured below.








The picture below shows split rims that HAVE TO BE sealed.








If these wheels are not sealed between the joints,and on top of the joints, they WILL LEAK!!. But these are a different contruction.

I do get allot of these older type of splits to repair after other people have split them and rebuild them,then leaked. Keeps my busy  .

The problem with corrosion is where the lacquer gets chipped, water gets underneath and start eating away at the alloy,and of cause- very poor maintanance.
Mark


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*tyres*



db_abz said:


> Should look the dog's danglies when they're finished !!
> What tyres have you gone for Tosh?
> 
> Dave


Tyres to be fiited are= TOYO Proxes T1R's 205/45 wr 17 

Yes Tosh, the tyres have arrived( valves too) and are just waiting for me to fit them.:thumb: 
Thank you Mark


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*progress , so far*

Here are some more pictures of these Mini BBS splits that i am working on,needed to clear some urgent work first,now i can start on this set.
Lacquer removed,now i can start on sanding any marks out before polish takes place,
















now ready for polishing?
















Only once polished can i see any more inperfections, so have to wet n dry sand them again,just better,
























Then re polished again.Getting their,
















1 nearly done 3 more to go, then i can repaint the inner rims and the centre's.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

MYXA what you do to wheels absolutely amazes me, what I would give to have an 1/8th of that craftmanship!


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*patiants*



King Eric said:


> MYXA what you do to wheels absolutely amazes me, what I would give to have an 1/8th of that craftmanship!


Only 1/8th. that's not much,
It's mostly patiants.
@ times, things really wind me up, when your almost there to mirror finish,but you can't get it any better.
Some times i expect to much of myself.
To date this wheels is my best work so far, 50 hours to get the centres right alone. got their in the end.








My next project, i expect 200-250 hours to doo:evil: . but will be well worth it.


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Excellent work Mark, I'm sure Tosh will be delighted with them.

What grade(s) of wet'n'dry do you use?

Dave


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

looking good, cant wait to see them done


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Hi,*



db_abz said:


> Excellent work Mark, I'm sure Tosh will be delighted with them.
> 
> What grade(s) of wet'n'dry do you use?
> 
> Dave


Hi, first strip them with a grey scotch bright wheel,at times a red wheel.
Then i start with 180,240, 400, then go onto wet n dry,600,800,1200,1500.then polish and see how they turn out, @ times I will go up to 4000 ( but that is extreme),
When polishing. start off with a sisal mop with grey paste,coloured stitched with either grey/green, white stitched with either green,white or blue, then if needed go to white unstitched( which are classed as a G or a R mops) with blue paste,

Best results at the mo are with a white stitched mop 8"x2" with blue paste.

if i am doing a large flat face wheel( loads of surface ) then i will carry out the same method in prep( and use a DA) then use a rotary polisher( as used on body work) with a woolan bonnet.

All together, i have 4 bench mounted polishing machines(largest is a 2hp> 2850rpm tool and a half),
2 hand held polishers and a detail polisher,which hangs down from the ceiling on a flexy drive.( and that is just for polishing):doublesho never mind the rest of my other tools.

Does this help you at all.

Mark


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

182_blue said:


> looking good, cant wait to see them done


Once all polished, i will paint the rest of the wheels yet, so they better look good .
182_blue, those edition white RS 's went down a treet with every one.just show's you ah, go away from the norm,and still be in fassion


----------



## Scottex (Nov 15, 2005)

Excellent work there Mark. Who says we don't produce any craftsman any more.


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*work*



Scottex said:


> Excellent work there Mark. Who says we don't produce any craftsman any more.


All that i know is what and how my late father told and showed me, if you want something, you have to work for it ,then you can be proud of yourself.
So i do what and how i can, works most of the time


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

myxa said:


> Does this help you at all.
> 
> Mark


You bet !

Printed off and stapled to the shed wall already, thanks Mark :thumb:

Dave


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Update on the wheels*

All 4 outer shells are done , as in outer rims polished, and the rest of the wheel have been rubbed down ready for prime and painting.
Just finishing on the centre's, taking any markings out before oven baked/ painted in Tosh's colour.

















Here are some wheels for some one else that i have just done,bolts will be re checked , before wrapping them up for the courier to collect next week.


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Advice*



db_abz said:


> You bet !
> 
> Printed off and stapled to the shed wall already, thanks Mark :thumb:
> 
> Dave


It's always a pleasure to help.
Mark


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi all

Sorry - been really busy with work, and no Internet access at the Hotel!

Mark - wheels are looking good - glad the tyres/bolts have arrived - I didn't get a delivery confirmation from them, so was going to send you an email. I just hope the colour is the right choice...

--Tosh


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*colour*



tosh said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sorry - been really busy with work, and no Internet access at the Hotel!
> 
> ...


Tosh, i will take a picture of the paint,to give you an idea of the colour, remember,that clear lacquer is to be applied on top,that will bring the colour and shine right up.
Mark


----------



## Cranky (Mar 11, 2006)

myxa said:


> All 4 outer shells are done , as in outer rims polished, and the rest of the wheel have been rubbed down ready for prime and painting.
> Just finishing on the centre's, taking any markings out before oven baked/ painted in Tosh's colour.
> Here are some wheels for some one else that i have just done,bolts will be re checked , before wrapping them up for the courier to collect next week.


Very nice job :thumb: If you don't mind me askin what colour is that gray?


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Mini cooper S, Paint*



tosh said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sorry - been really busy with work, and no Internet access at the Hotel!
> 
> ...


Here's the paint Tosh,


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

top man - nice dark metallic anthracite - perfect.

Woo hoo!

--Tosh


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Wheels now done, tyres to be fitted today.*

























Tosh, gives a call or pm. as they be ready for collection wednesday onwards.
Thank you Mark


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

very nice, love them


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

They look amazing - top job!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

myxa said:


> give a call or pm. as they be ready for collection wednesday onwards.
> Thank you Mark


Oh my god - they're *so *pretty (wipes a tear from his eye)

I'll give you a shout this evening to arrange a time...

Top man!

--Tosh


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

fantastic job Myxa, :thumb

Cant wait to see the on pics come on Tosh down to you now


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

you got to keep the rim polished now tosh


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Excellent work again!

You're an inspiration to us amatuer metal polishers!

Dave


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ooooooh i want a set of those for my car!!


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

Stunning job....
I have a MINI Cooper S and would love those alloys.......
Tosh let me know when ever you are looking to sell them !

Cheers

Perm


----------



## bigvw (Mar 19, 2006)

Very nice Nyxa, spoke to you at ultimate dubs-in bar, group of Scotsmen on Sat night- wish I had a mini to put these on:lol: 
cheers Paul


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

bigvw said:


> Very nice Nyxa, spoke to you at ultimate dubs-in bar, group of Scotsmen on Sat night- wish I had a mini to put these on:lol:
> cheers Paul


Hi , which 1 was you,


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Awesome work again Myxa.
They are going to look the absolute nuts on the car.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

perm said:


> Stunning job....
> I have a MINI Cooper S and would love those alloys.......
> Tosh let me know when ever you are looking to sell them !
> 
> ...


Don't think I'm ever going to sell them - they're too nice!

Got a set of R98s in the garage that I'm going to sell though (web spokes), they're similar but have a bigger lip. Factory fresh from BMW with run-flats, 0 miles. Probably stick them on eBay soon.

Going to keep my R91 Bullet's for winter use...

--Tosh


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

(duplicate removed)


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Versoman said:


> fantastic job Myxa, :thumb
> 
> Cant wait to see the on pics come on Tosh down to you now


Got to wait until they stop putting salt on the roads. I'm in Birmingham at the moment, and they were gritting the roads on Monday night! Also had an issue with a reversing transit van taking out my bumper, so that'll have to be sorted at the same time... probably be sorted in a couple of weeks - take out the swirlies, and then pictures galore...

--Tosh


----------



## Phil (Dec 3, 2005)

tosh said:


> Got a set of R98s in the garage that I'm going to sell though (web spokes), they're similar but have a bigger lip. Factory fresh from BMW with run-flats, 0 miles. Probably stick them on eBay soon.


I've sent you a PM, am definitely in the market for these! 

Phil


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

stunning work mate, top job that man


----------



## charliecroker (Oct 26, 2005)

Phil said:


> I've sent you a PM, am definitely in the market for these!
> 
> Phil


tosh..... wont step on phils toes but if he changes his mind let me know...i could be up for em as well


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Wheels Look superb ;-) nice colour choice too!


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*All tyred up and ready*

Tyres fitted and ballanced.
just waiting to be fitted and a little tyre shine to finish them off 



































:car: :car: :car: :car: :car: :car: :car: :car: :car: :car: :car: :car: :car: :car


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

and off course , new centre badges too


----------



## bigvw (Mar 19, 2006)

myxa said:


> Hi , which 1 was you,


Mark, I was talking to you about the Polisher and a certain set of wheels, I had a Harley Davidson jacket on 
cheers Paul


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ohh, i missed this, they came up nice


----------



## Maaij (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi

Very nice work.

Can you tell me what tools I need to remove the bolts of the 2 piece rims?
I tried a T40 (6 star) but it didnt work. I believe the bolts of the BBS are 12 star?

Is it just taking the bolts on and off or do I need something like torq settings, locktit....

Hope anyone can help.


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Maaij said:


> Hi
> 
> Very nice work.
> 
> ...


Hi, Welcome, and off course greetings from the Uk.

I have sent you a pm 
ps ( use a tread lock !! )


----------

